# Bakers Malt



## johnno (9/3/04)

Can you brew with this?
Has anyone tried?
WHat are the pros and cons or is it just a waste of time?
And most importantly do you end up with muffins in the end? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

cheers


----------



## deebee (9/3/04)

Don't know if you can use baker's malt in brewing but you can use brewer's malt in baking. I only know that because Deliverance brand brewer's malt says on the pack: "Suitable for baking or brewing."


----------

